# Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG - sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo!!



## thuhailongvan1 (21/3/22)

Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG APNQ48GT3E4/AUUQ48LH4 Inverter (Nguồn 3 pha)

Mã sản phẩm: APNQ48GT3E4/AUUQ48LH4

Giá: 1.000 đ

Xuất xứ: Thái Lan

Công suất: 5.0 ngựa | 5.0 hp

Hãng sản xuất: Máy lạnh LG

Bảo hành: 1 năm

Lượt xem: 1337

Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG APNQ48GT3E4/AUUQ48LH4 Inverter (Nguồn 3 pha 380-415V)






Thiết kế sành điệu

Máy điều hoà không khí dạng tủ đứng đặt sàn là giải pháp lý tưởng cho không gian nội thất hiện đại tại văn phòng hay trong ngôi nhà bạn.

Phản hồi nhanh



Luồng khí mạnh mẽ

Với tốc độ và lượng khí mạnh mẽ, luồng khí có thể toả xa tới 20 mét. Nhờ vậy, thiết bị có thể làm mát trong lành và dễ chịu nhanh chóng hơn.






Đại lý phân phối và lắp đặt máy lạnh giá rẻ - LH: 0909 787 022

Web: Đại lý máy lạnh chính hãng giá sỉ


----------

